# Expedia Insiders' Select - guess which is the top resort in the Caribbean ?



## TomCayman (Jun 25, 2007)

...and #14 in the world, out of 70,000+ hotels and resorts.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I thank you


----------



## Transit (Jun 25, 2007)

my first guess would be Atlantis


----------



## Noni (Jun 26, 2007)

Would that be the Reef?


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jun 26, 2007)

Ritz Carleton St. Thomas


----------



## TomCayman (Jun 26, 2007)

Noni said:


> Would that be the Reef?



You win !

www.expedia.com/insiderselect 

Select the Caribbean as a region and see the results.

The criteria they use are interesting, and driven by how the new social networks tend to operate.

Oh, and I had no idea about this at all until someone told me...


----------



## Noni (Jun 26, 2007)

Do I win something?  I'll be in the EE in August.  

Joan


----------



## Transit (Jun 26, 2007)

The Reef looks like a great place to be right now.


----------



## ralphd (Jun 28, 2007)

TomCayman said:


> You win !
> 
> www.expedia.com/insiderselect
> 
> ...



That poll is driven by people that use hotels and not timeshare members, but I will not argue the fact that The Reef is a very nice resort.


----------



## TomCayman (Jun 28, 2007)

ralphd said:


> That poll is driven by people that use hotels and not timeshare members, but I will not argue the fact that The Reef is a very nice resort.



ralph, I knew I could trust you not to provide a straightforward compliment, not that I was looking for one, I'm just very pleased


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Jun 29, 2007)

*Congratulations, Tom!*

Congratulations, Tom. Kudos to you and your staff. We'll be at Morritt's in a couple of weeks. I hope to have the opportunity to meet you while we're there.


----------



## gmarine (Jul 1, 2007)

I wouldnt depend on these ratings too much. The top rated resort is an all inclusive in Cozumel and another top 10 resort is Secrets in Cancun. 

The Reef is a very nice resort, no offense Tom, but not the best in the caribbean.

I dont know how they figure the ratings but the Reef only gets three out of 5 stars putting it at just above average based on that criteria. 

Based on star rating the Reef is 55th in the caribbean, which is too low a rating. It doesnt belong that low either.


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Jul 1, 2007)

gmarine said:


> I wouldnt depend on these ratings too much. The top rated resort is an all inclusive in Cozumel and another top 10 resort is Secrets in Cancun.
> 
> The Reef is a very nice resort, no offense Tom, but not the best in the caribbean.
> 
> ...


 
"Best" is certainly a subjective term and means many things to many people. For what it's worth, in this case it means the highest rated resorts according to their overall score in Expedia's rating system, which is explained on Expedia's Insider's Select web site. Star ratings provide an assessment of the level of luxury and service (and sometimes price) at specific properties but they are not factors in Expedia's rating system. 

So, a resort such as the Reef, which is only rated at three stars, can quite easily rank higher than a five star property, based on Expedia's assessment of value, ratings received from traveler reviews, and Expedia's hotel "experts."

In the end, the ratings are just another source of information that informed travelers can use to make their selections.


----------



## Docklander (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm wondering just how complete this survey actually is, I can't see either of the Aruba Marriott TSs in there? Is this just for hotels?


----------

